# Wood Grips



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I finally finished a set of Beretta Vertec grips in Ebony finished with wax.
Here they are....


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, that looks good. Great job.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you sir. I am in the process of making some more, but with a little more flareing to the bottom left side of the grip. Where it looks like it's missing some to cover up the blank area. Not to mention I haven't seen any like it so it'll be original design. But you watch....as soon as I post this I'll see it, or someone will post one up....


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job jack.
It is jist the lighting or am i seein a browned gun ?
If it's truly browned i LIKE IT :thumbsup:

If i may add. When you do your next set.If you are gonna incorporate the Baretta medallion again, orient the medallion so it's parallel to the bottom of the grip.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

The gun is Parkerized. 

Jim...the owner wanted them askew.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You got me thinking now. I'd like to do some grips for my P-85 Ruger and get rid of the plastic ones. Is this your first set of grips, and how much trouble is it to make a set?


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Well I finally finished a set of Beretta Vertec grips in Ebony finished with wax.
> Here they are....


 Those are beautiful grips! I carried that same pistol as a sidearm for 2 tours in Iraq, and 1 tour in Afghanistan; I wish I had had grips like those at the time! It would have been more comfortable, not to mention prettier to look at! HEY! Why's the weapon's safety not engaged?! Haha! Just messin with ya. They look great! Nice job!

-Steve


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> You got me thinking now. I'd like to do some grips for my P-85 Ruger and get rid of the plastic ones. Is this your first set of grips, and how much trouble is it to make a set?


Take the old ones off, make new ones to match!:thumbsup:

Getting the screw holes perfectly situated is the key!:yes:

Don't ask me how I know...:huh:

p


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> You got me thinking now. I'd like to do some grips for my P-85 Ruger and get rid of the plastic ones. Is this your first set of grips, and how much trouble is it to make a set?


 

Paulie has a good point Terry 'bout the stock screws. 
Use your original grips as a pattern and drill your stock screw holes into your stock blanks first.
Then do your inletting before you start on the outside shape.

MMmm.....now you guys got me wantin to dig out some o' my old GS tools and make a set for my Sig.
I've been thinkin 'bout makin some custom inserts for my SP-101 stocks too.:smile:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

ripjack13 said:


> The gun is Parkerized.
> 
> Jim...the owner wanted them askew.


Thanx Jack.
I figgered that but was hopin anyhow it was browned :smile:
Gotta give the customer what they want :yes:


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

buggyman1 said:


> You got me thinking now. I'd like to do some grips for my P-85 Ruger and get rid of the plastic ones. Is this your first set of grips, and how much trouble is it to make a set?



I would have to see a picture of the backsides before I would be able to price em out...
If you'd like to post a pic of them both here, (clear and closer the better) that'd be great and we can go from there.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> I would have to see a picture of the backsides before I would be able to price em out...
> If you'd like to post a pic of them both here, (clear and closer the better) that'd be great and we can go from there.


 Thanks ripjack13, i ment i'd like to try and make a set.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aha....no problem.

The Vertec grips were a little funky at first. I had to get the correct angle for the backside cut. If you are familiar sith a Beretta then you'll know what I mean. 

First thing you want to do is get the right thickness. Then drill and countersink your screw hole. Then you can start shapeing them. Use a file to shape em. Then some sandpaper. Work your way up to at least 320....then finish in your desired method....


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome! I have the same pistol in .40 cal. That would be a fun project. Where did you get the Beretta medalions?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

The gun owner had them from a set of old presentation grips that got ruined. So he popped em out and sent them to me to install them in the grips I made. I'm in the process of making a few more as well and have been looking for the medallions for about 2 weeks, and I even sent Beretta a letter asking them if they are available for me to purchase a few of em....no word yet.

Anyone know where I can get some?


----------

